# RCAF next generation fighter forum poll



## Ashkan08 (25 Aug 2018)

Don't forget to consider Boeing and Canada's dispute.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Aug 2018)

Going to leave the poll open, but discussion can be done here: https://army.ca/forums/threads/120786.2275.html


----------

